# My unknown sativa about to bud



## jarretttfraz (Dec 15, 2014)

Any comments or helpful criticism would help or if anyone might help to further identify 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1418695399286.jpg


View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1418695440889.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2014)

Need more info on your grow. Lights,nutes,pH,temps, size.

I would keep in veg as they are pretty small. Also looks like your pH is off, got some clawing going on


----------



## zem (Dec 16, 2014)

they dont look like sativas to me. actually they look VERY indica


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope they are under 24/7 lights and you don't let it bud yet. There is nothing much to bud on that little plant.  I think your plant needs some attention, like Duck said, what are you growing in and what kind of light are you using.   It looks not happy.

And I agree, not sativa.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, I agree--very indica and they are not even close to budding.  I am not sure how much you know about cannabis botany, but you really do not want to put your plant into 12/12 until it is ready.

Also looks like you might have some kind of hydro thing going on--the hydrotron and what looks like a drip line?  Your plant is looking a little sickly.  We can probably help you get it back to health, but like mentioned, we do need a whole lot more information.


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 19, 2014)

The clawing is due to nitrogen overdose when I left them with my mom for a week and she put a ton of micro grow I flushed and I keep my pH at 6 always they've only been in flower for 3 days and they're bad genetics. I've got half inch central stems so it'll grow enough I'd hate to go back to veg


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 19, 2014)

Day before yesterday 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1419042086052.jpg


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 19, 2014)

I can't show you right now but it's got a flower on top with pistils it's going on 5 weeks old and it started on 12 12 so I figured it's ready


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 19, 2014)

I didn't want to switch yet I was gonna wait 2 more weeks


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2014)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but if you flower that now, you may get a joint off that poor little girl.  You need to get her healthy and keep her under light 24/7.  Then in a month flower her and maybe get a sub par but better yield.


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 19, 2014)

Here is what I found while on 12 12 

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1419043130603.jpg


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 19, 2014)

Can I go back to veg after 4 days 12 12 I've seen.plants veg after 1 wks or two and grow much bigger but I'll take any advice I can get that nitrogen ordeal ***** me I'm just getting it back it's a drip system in hydro rocks using gh duo I never let the pH far from 6 I water 4 times a day till flooded or 15 min got 3 100 and 1 150 cfl 8800 lumens had a led g or a minute maybe th as t caused premature budding


----------



## umbra (Dec 19, 2014)

yes. preflowering is normal, it is an indication of sexual maturity. Your plants are sick. It is the ph, it is way off.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 19, 2014)

I deleted you swearing, if you read the rules you will see we don't allow that here.

Someone with hydro experience will come along. I actually don't know if it is worth saving, i am sorry, i hate to say that.  BUt if you want to try get it back, put her under 24/7 light. ANd get your nutrients in line.


----------



## zem (Dec 20, 2014)

jarretttfraz said:


> Can I go back to veg after 4 days 12 12 I've seen.plants veg after 1 wks or two and grow much bigger but I'll take any advice I can get that nitrogen ordeal ***** me I'm just getting it back it's a drip system in hydro rocks using gh duo I never let the pH far from 6 I water 4 times a day till flooded or 15 min got 3 100 and 1 150 cfl 8800 lumens had a led g or a minute maybe th as t caused premature budding



you do flood and drain or drip system? I strongly advise you to do flood and drain when growing in growrock. then you say you never let PH far from 6,  in hydro, PH must be at 5.8, you can set it at 5.5 and let it drift up to 6 but then you have to set it down again. above 6, you have deficiency and you need to have an accurate measuring instrument for that. you really want a better light source if you want to flower decent bbud, what's you LED setup?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 20, 2014)

First of all, the ideal pH for hydro is between about 5.3 and 6.0.  IMO, hydro does best when you let the pH drift a bit between those numbers.  Here is a chart that shows the pH that different nutrients need to be uptaken by the plant:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1908 
How exactly are you checking your pH?  If you have strips, I really do not believe they are accurate enough for hydro.  You really need a decent pH meter.  You should also be checking your ppms if you are not.  

Your lights sound like 100w and 150 watt EQUIVALENT, not actual wattage.  The equivalent wattage is a useless number when talking about growing.  The 100W are probably actually 23-28W and the 150 is most likely a 42W.  You have enough light for a vegging space that is 24" x 18" and a flowering space less than 18" x 15".  Like Rosebud said, I also hate to be the bearer of bad news, but without more light you are still going to end up with a very very small amount of bud for your 4 months or so work.  More better light is an absolute must.  

While most plants do not show sex by 5 weeks, some do.  However, your plant is extremely small for 5 weeks (we all believed that it was a lot younger) and is still not looking very happy.  I know that you have invested 5 weeks in this plant, but especially if it is not good genetics, I think that you may want to start over.  I generally have found that plants that get a hard start in life have a very hard time becoming big healthy.  Find some good genetics and buy them.  Do some reading on marijuana botany so that you understand the life cycle better.  Read up more on hydro--your pH is off and I believe that most of the curling is due to that, not N toxicity.  Your plants do show signs of nute burn though, so the nute solution is a bit high.  Check out lighting needs (generally figured as lumens per sq ft), so you understand what size and type of lighting you need.  You need a decent exhaust system set up and the plants should have an oscillating fan on them all the time.  Unfortunately, this growing thing is kind of difficult.  It takes a whole lot of time, knowledge, money, energy, dedication, and love--not like growing tomatoes or peppers.


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 20, 2014)

I meant I found the start of a flower on 24 not 12 12


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone it was basically an experiment I'll do better next time


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 20, 2014)

If I go back to veg for a few weeks would it hurt and I've monitored my pH 4 times a day but I'll keep it lower and my lights are not equivalent they are 100 and 150 watt cfl  I'll use everyone's advice but that plant survived a miracle grow overdose that killed 8 others and those leaves have been curled since I'm fortunate it even lived and I'll get better genetics and start over but I'm going to let it finish


----------



## jarretttfraz (Dec 20, 2014)

MG has 24 percent nitrogen my sitter thought it would help me because she's older and uses it on everything


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 20, 2014)

Three 100W and a single 150W CFL are going to put out substantially more lumens than 8800, which is why I believe they are equavlent.   In addition, CFLs that large are also going to be putting out a lot of heat.  They are also fairly expensive--If they are actual wattage the 100Ws will run about $25 apiece and a 150W will run about $50 and probably not be a spiral bulb...and that is from someplace like 1000 bulbs, which has very inexpensive pricing.  Bulbs of this size are rather a specialty item and are only available in a few places.  I also doubt that a single small plant would survive 350W actual wattage if you did not have a good ventilation system set up.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 21, 2014)

a 100w (equivalent) and  150w (draw) grow bulb... minor differences 

View attachment PICT1084.jpg


----------

